# Pinfish traps.



## Big Mack (Feb 21, 2010)

Is buying a pinfish trap worth it? Where do you generally place them? How many do you normally catch? I was thinking about getting one so I can set it out over night and go early in the morning without having to catch any using a casting net or sabiki.


----------



## Liteline 3 (Aug 31, 2009)

*pin fish trap*

Traps work great but pin fish are like all other fish i.e. they have swpecific feeding patterns. I usually leave the trap overnight and catch 50 to 75. But sometimes I get only 5 or six. Thats fishing. I have a keeper pin and always have enough to fish. If i have a good catch I use the fresh catch. By the larger trap 3x3x3 I have found it consistanyly outcatches the smaller style. Good Luck


----------



## mbe5003 (Dec 2, 2009)

I have two of Trap Guy's pinfish traps, both are the offshore model. I don't have any experience with the mass made traps but I know that I can get a ton of bait out of these traps, usually one trap is plenty for a day of fishing. I have had days when the traps haven't had anything in them but like Liteline said thats fishing. I keep mine by a dock up in Avalon Beach.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pinfish Traps*

Setting a trap is easy. Gathering your catch before some scumbag does is the next part.

You have to watch them like a hawk or (1) They'll steal your catch or (2) Steal both catch and trap. It could be the reason that 'you're not catching any'. Think about it.. C2


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

I have the trap guy offshore model and it works well. I use menhaden and cut each into three pieces. Usually get more than enough. Put two out and put them in different spots as one or the other seems to do much better each time.


----------

